# Newbie with questions



## crm923 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi all,

My husband and I, along with our 18 mo old daughter, have just started to seriously look into moving to the UAE (or Qatar, but that's a different forum) at some time in the next 2-3 years. We are a very international family and both my husband and I are quite employable in our industries.

Our details:
Me: American woman (will also have Australian citizenship later this year) resident in Melbourne. BS degree in international marketing from a university in the US. Have taught English to adults for the past 13+ years, including an economics university in Poland and the headquarters of Siemens and currently at a uni in Melbourne (LaTrobe). In addition, I am a certified IELTS examiner. I am NOT, however, a registered K-12 teacher. I've been teaching adults and prefer to keep it that way.

Because I am a woman, it looks like I would most likely not be able to sponsor my family because the jobs I've seen that I'm qualified for generally don't pay at least 25k/month. (That's what I read in the sticky info).

My husband:
Swiss and Australian. Swiss educated electrical engineer with over 7 years experience in software development and most recently, production engineering for the past 4 years at Bosch. He's also a Swiss trained electrician, licensed both in Switzerland and now here in Victoria. We're starting up our own electrical contractor business this year so he's doing both jobs until the company is viable.

Our main questions:
Where should we start our search for a job for my husband? He would prefer to do electrical work, but would be willing to go over as an engineer as well. For me, I generally know ESL job boards that have UAE jobs but would be open to any more that you know are UAE specific.

Which industry is better for my husband to try to get into? Engineering or electrical work? 

Thanks to anyone who can give us some direction.

Chris and Wolf


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

crm923 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My husband and I, along with our 18 mo old daughter, have just started to seriously look into moving to the UAE (or Qatar, but that's a different forum) at some time in the next 2-3 years. We are a very international family and both my husband and I are quite employable in our industries.
> 
> ...


Well, there is career websites dedicated for the Middle East - but to me they are touch and go most of the time. 

I'd first start targeting specific companies - ie. their direct recruitment offices. 

Engineering in my opinion is more sought after - especially seeing that this is Petrochemical valley. The problem is do you go after the companies that run the plants, or the companies that cater to their maintenance/infrastructure? Pay wise both can be beneficial.


----------

